

Apple’s New Campaign: 4 Ads About iPhone 4 Video Calls - davidedicillo
http://mashable.com/2010/07/11/iphone-4-tv-ad/

======
mx12
Somewhat weird to me, they really don't feel like an Apple commercial to me.
Why isn't Apple talking about its speed, the camera/video recorder, or the
"retina" display... Maybe they are trying to make the whole family interested
in getting one, or maybe it because everyone still compares every new phone to
it so they really don't have to rehash its technical merits. That means they
can show off its emotional appeal.

~~~
Kejistan
Apple's advertising has never been big on hashing out technical merits.

~~~
slantyyz
Not recently, that is.

Remember when they advertised how powerful the PowerPC was? I think there was
a tank in the ad, implying the chip was so powerful it was weapons grade.

------
DjDarkman
I wonder how they have signal when they hold it like that :)

